# Electric Cold Smoked Salmon- Masterbuilt



## bclockwood

First Post!

Thank you all in advance for any advice. I am in the midst of the brining part of some wild caught coho salmon that was given to me frozen and then thawed out. Brining will be 12 hours and after I am going to let it sit out in the fridge for another 12 hours. The recipe I have states to cold smoke it for 12-16 hours, however I am not sure what is the best temp to cold smoke it at (the recipe does not say). My research has indicated that it should not be hotter than 86 degrees which makes sense, but is that hot enough get my wood chips to smolder? In order for this to all come together I will need to smoke overnight so I want to make sure I am giving myself the best chance. 

I am still newer to the cold smoking process, in the past I have used a soldering iron with some chips in an old old tool box to do some provolone, so that is my reference point. I currently own a masterbuilt electric smoker that has a big temp range so I feel I can hit that sweet spot, but just hoping for some advice to gain a little confidence.

Thank you!


----------



## 416bigbore

To the SMF wood!

You will find all kinds of valuable information posted here to help you gain confidence in what you are trying to achieve. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Lots of great members here who are willing to jump in and Help you at anytime.  Make sure to keep us all posted of your progress and pics are even better ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Smoke on, Mike


----------



## SmokinAl

Your best bet would be to purchase a Amazen tray to put in your MES.

That's the best way to cold smoke, IMHO.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## cmayna

Since you are right in the middle of doing a batch, why not go back to the iron, chips and tool box.   When you have some time though, I would consider as what Al suggests and get a pellet smoker.  I would then take it a step further and do a mailbox mod.  That with a pellet smoker works perfectly for both hot and cold smoking when using a Masterbuilt electric smoker.


----------



## daveomak

To be safe, you should add cure #1 to the brine...   Salmon is known to harbor botulism...   Weigh the brine and fish...  add cure #1 at 0.32% rate..  (0.0032 x weight)...  It is recommended fish be cured at 200 Ppm....

One source notes...   fish starts to cook at 86 Deg. F...  I would keep the temp below 80..   70 to be safe...


----------

